# Injection into a Scar: 11900 or 96372



## CatchTheWind (May 12, 2017)

When injecting Kelalog into a scar, would you use 11900 or 96372?


----------



## JesseL (May 14, 2017)

I always billed 11900 since its something being directly injected into the lesion.

I think 96372 is more for medicine injected into the muscle to be absorbed in the body.


----------



## STKrueger (Jun 7, 2017)

*Scar injection*

Scar injection would be (intralesional injection) 11900 and J3301, good luck!! Sometimes I struggle getting it paid, as long as you have medical necessity you should be okay, but may have to submit chart notes. 96372 is for intramuscular injections.


----------

